# anyone know what the smallest diameter wheel that fits?



## ZoomBy (Jan 3, 2005)

Im just curious about how big the brakes are and if my 16" snow wheels will be able to fit. If not I'm going to be giving them to a friend 


Also, the bolt pattern is 5x112 right?


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*I assume you are on the wrong forum*



ZoomBy said:


> Im just curious about how big the brakes are and if my 16" snow wheels will be able to fit. If not I'm going to be giving them to a friend
> 
> 
> Also, the bolt pattern is 5x112 right?


Since the Mk 3 is not for sale in the US yet. If you are asking about the Mk 2, yes the pattern is 5x112 and I have 16" rims that fit on the base 2L TT. I don't know about the 3.2L TT, TTS and TTRS which have bigger front brakes.


----------

